
The Cloud Without Containers - zackbloom
https://medium.com/@zackbloom/isolates-are-the-future-of-cloud-computing-cf7ab91c6142?hn
======
wahern
What could possibly go wrong executing random programs together in one of the
most complex runtime environments ever conceived on processors incapable of
preventing timing attacks across privileged domains, let alone in the same
address space.

~~~
bpye
They do state they have considered timing attacks though I do wonder what
their mitigations consist of.

------
accosine
When will workers receive proper routing? Right now a single script which
triggers on _every_ route is somewhat meh.

